#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα >  > > >  >  >  Ο Απ. Κακλαμάνης για τα ΤΕΙ στην βουλή

## Pappos

Τα παραπάνω είπε στη Βουλή ο πρώην πρόεδρος της Βουλής Απ. Κακλαμάνης ο οποίος σε νομοσχέδιο του υπ. Μεταφορών ύστερα από παρέμβασή του άλλαξε η αρχική διατύπωση  της ειδικότητας «Τεχνολογικών Εφαρμογών» σε «ΤΕ Μηχανικών». *ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ ΚΑΚΛΑΜΑΝΗΣ:* Κύριε Πρόεδρε, μπορώ να έχω το λόγο;
*ΠΡΟΕΔΡΕΥΩΝ (Ευάγγελος Αργύρης):* Βεβαίως.
 Ο πρώην Πρόεδρος της Βουλής κ. Κακλαμάνης έχει το λόγο.
*ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ ΚΑΚΛΑΜΑΝΗΣ:* Στον  ν.3174/2003, στο άρθρο 9 αναφέρεται «όπου στις οικείες διατάξεις  προβλέπεται κλάδος ΤΕ Τεχνολογικών Εφαρμογών, αυτός μετονομάζεται σε  κλάδο ΤΕ Μηχανικών». Αυτά αναφέρει ο νόμος του 2003. *Θυμάστε ότι είπαμε «τέρμα ανώτατη-ανώτερη εκπαίδευση».* Η τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση ονομάζεται «ανώτατη» και τα πανεπιστήμια και τα ΤΕΙ είναι ανώτατη εκπαίδευση.
 Ήδη, όμως, είχε καθοριστεί –βλέπω εδώ  μεταξύ των άλλων Υπουργών και την υπογραφή του νυν Προέδρου της Βουλής,  του κ. Πετσάλνικου- σχετικώς με την ονομασία των διαφόρων κλάδων. Εκεί  που λέγαμε –και λέτε τώρα κι εσείς στο νομοσχέδιό σας, κάποιος προφανώς  συνεργάτης σας το έγραψε…
 (Στο σημείο αυτό κτυπάει το προειδοποιητικό κουδούνι λήξεως του χρόνου ομιλίας του πρώην Προέδρου της Βουλής)
 Κύριε Πρόεδρε, χρειάζομαι δύο λεπτά, με τη συγκατάθεση και των συναδέλφων.
 Κύριε Υπουργέ, θα πρέπει να επιπλήξετε  τον όποιο συνεργάτη σας έπειτα από τόσα χρόνια δεν γνωρίζει ότι ο  ακριβής τίτλος και η ακριβής ονομασία του κλάδου δεν είναι «Τεχνολογικών  Εφαρμογών», αλλά όπως είναι «ΠΕ Μηχανικών», έτσι είναι «ΤΕ Μηχανικών».  Το ίδιο είναι «ΤΕ Μηχανικών Πληροφορικής», «ΤΕ Μηχανικών Τεχνολογίας  Ιατρικών Οργάνων», «ΤΕ Τοπογράφου Μηχανικού».* Αυτό είναι ο  νόμος. Στο Υπουργείο Δημοσίων Έργων δυστυχώς πολλές Υπηρεσίες  λειτουργούν ως η μακρά χειρ μιας συντεχνίας του Τεχνικού Επιμελητηρίου  της Ελλάδος που έχει συμβάλει τα μέγιστα στην υπανάπτυξη στην οποία έχει οδηγηθεί η χώρα*.  Και οι γονείς των μυριάδων παιδιών που αποφοιτούν από τη Μέση  Εκπαίδευση πιστεύουν ότι θα έχουν λαμπρό μέλλον τα παιδιά τους αν πάνε  να γίνουν γιατροί, δικηγόροι, διπλωματούχοι μηχανικοί. Αν σταθείτε στην  οδό Πανεπιστημίου και φωνάξετε «γιατρέ», θα γυρίσουν είκοσι.
*ΛΙΑΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΛΛΗ:* Όχι πια!
*ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ ΚΑΚΛΑΜΑΝΗΣ:* Παραπάνω!
 Εάν φωνάξετε «κύριε δικηγόρε», θα γυρίσουν άλλοι τόσοι.
 Προ ημερών κάποιος κύριος έλεγε στο  ραδιόφωνο ότι στην Αλεξανδρούπολη ήσαν πριν από δέκα χρόνια σαράντα  δικηγόροι και τώρα είναι διακόσιοι εβδομήντα. Πώς θα απονεμηθεί η  δικαιοσύνη; Γιατί; Διότι υπάρχει αυτή η συγκεκριμένη συντεχνία που  καταδυναστεύει τα μέλη της εν ονόματι του τάχα ότι τα προστατεύει. Και  ουσιαστικά πρόκειται για μία ελίτ, που συνδέεται με όλες τις μεγάλες  κατασκευαστικές εταιρείες που έχουν γεμίσει με τσιμέντο και άσφαλτο την  Ελλάδα. ΓιΆ αυτά τα Ιδρύματα επί είκοσι πέντε χρόνια υπολογίστε τι έχει  ξοδέψει ο Κρατικός Προϋπολογισμός και πόσες χιλιάδες νέων ανθρώπων  βρίσκονται και γυρίζουν χωρίς κανένα επαγγελματικό δικαίωμα, όταν μέσα  σε λίγους μήνες δίνουμε δικαιώματα στους αποφοίτους των κολλεγίων, διότι  εκείνοι έχουν μπάρμπα στις Βρυξέλλες και μας στέλνουν τελεσίγραφα.
 Ή θα υπάρχει η αίσθηση ότι λειτουργούμε  σε μία δημοκρατία ή θα περάσει και σε όλους αυτούς τους νέους η εντύπωση  ότι «εδώ όποιος έχει γρόνθο, τρώει αυγό».
 Με εκπλήσσει, λοιπόν, κύριε Υπουργέ, να  γράφει ο νόμος σας τίτλο «ΤΕ Τεχνολογικών Εφαρμογών». Σύμφωνα με το νόμο  είναι «ΤΕ Μηχανικών», όπως «ΠΕ Μηχανικών», για να διακρίνετε αυτούς που  τελειώνουν Πανεπιστήμια ή Πολυτεχνεία. Ένα είναι αυτό.
 Δεύτερον, φέρει την υπογραφή όλων σας ο  νόμος που εισηγήθηκε ο κ. Ραγκούσης, ο νυν Υπουργός Εσωτερικών. Εκεί,  λοιπόν, αναφέρεται ότι ως προϊστάμενοι διεύθυνσης ή ενδιάμεσου, μεταξύ  διευθύνσεως και τμήματος, επιπέδου Οργανικών μονάδων, επιλέγονται  υπάλληλοι κατηγορίας ΠΕ ή ΤΕ. Δεν κάνει διάκριση.
 Βέβαια, στα διάφορα υπηρεσιακά  συμβούλια, όπως και στο σύνολο της διοικήσεως κάτω από τους πολιτικά  προϊσταμένους Υπουργούς είναι γενικοί γραμματείς, ειδικοί γραμματείς,  σύμβουλοι, παρασύμβουλοι που συνεχίζουν και στη σημερινή Κυβέρνηση που  είναι ως παράταξη η παράταξη που ίδρυσε τα ΤΕΙ, που έκανε όλη αυτή τη  νομοθεσία που σας λέω.
 Δεν θα βρείτε, όμως, πουθενά έναν  καθηγητή του ΤΕΙ, δεν θα βρείτε πουθενά έναν πτυχιούχο ΤΕΙ που έχει  κάνει μεταπτυχιακές σπουδές, διότι όλοι αυτοί να ξέρετε μπορούν  οπουδήποτε στην Ευρώπη να πάνε να κάνουν διδακτορικά, οποιεσδήποτε  σπουδές, έρευνα, επαγγελματική αποκατάσταση εκτός από την Ελλάδα, στην  οποία, όμως, με την επιταγή της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης έχουν θέση όσοι  αποφοιτούν από αντίστοιχα ιδρύματα των χωρών της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης.
 Παρακολουθώ, μάλιστα, τα βράδια κάποια  εκσυγχρονισμένα μέσα ενημέρωσης που κόπτονται για την υπόθεση τώρα του  Μνημονίου κ.τ.λ., που μιλάνε για συντεχνίες και θρασύτατα ονομάζουν τους  Υπουργούς ότι είναι όλοι τεμπέληδες. Έτσι, βοηθούν την προσπάθεια της  χώρας διότι, βέβαια, ο στόχος τους είναι πως θα κάνουν και το ΠΑΣΟΚ  δυό-τρία κομμάτια, όπως έκαναν τη Νέα Δημοκρατία, γιατί είναι τυφλοί.  Θέλουν να συσσωρεύουν κέρδη και δεν καταλαβαίνουν γιατί δεν πιστεύουν σε  τίποτα άλλο παρά μόνο στο κέρδος. Τα πράγματα έφτασαν εκεί που έφτασαν  τώρα και ή θα τα χάσουν όλα και αυτοί -εκτός από εκείνα που έχουν βγάλει  έξω- ή θα πρέπει να υποστούν κάποιο κόστος.
 Φώναζα, τουλάχιστον εγώ, στη δεκαετία  του Ά90 ότι ο εκσυγχρονισμός έχει κόστος. Το κόστος αυτό πρέπει κάποιοι  να το αναλάβουν. Εδώ, λοιπόν, η υπόθεση σήμερα έχει κόστος. Πρέπει να το  καταλάβουν αυτό και οι μεγαλοκατασκευαστές και όλοι γιατί, όπως σωστά  είπε χθες ο κ. Χατζηνικολάου –δεν ξέρω πως το εννοούσε, αλλά εγώ το  εννοώ αυτό που έλεγε- τα μέσα ενημέρωσης μέχρι τώρα ήταν όχι για έσοδα  από την ίδια τη λειτουργία τους, αλλά για τις άλλες δουλειές, για τις  άλλες επιχειρήσεις που είχαν αυτοί που έχουν τα μέσα ενημέρωσης. Τώρα οι  άλλες δουλειές έχουν κόψει και τα μέσα ενημέρωσης το ένα μετά το άλλο  αρχίζουν να κλείνουν, διότι δεν είχαν ρίξει βάρος ως επιχειρηματίες των  μέσων. Είχαν ρίξει το βάρος στις άλλες δουλειές που προωθούσαν είτε  εκβιάζοντας, είτε συναλλασσόμενοι με τις διάφορες κυβερνήσεις, Υπουργούς  κ.τ.λ.
*Κύριε Υπουργέ, αυτό δεν μπορεί  να περάσει. Εδώ σε Διευθύνσεις δεν υπάρχουν Τ.Ε. Εγώ σας καλώ να  επαναλάβετε ότι λέει ο βασικός νόμος που πριν από μερικούς μήνες έφερε η  Κυβέρνηση εδώ και ψηφίσαμε. Βέβαια, όταν συνεδριάζουν τα υπηρεσιακά  συμβούλια –που ξέρω ποια είναι η σύνθεσή τους όπως προανέφερα- ας τους «σφάζουν», αλλά να τους «σφάζουν» αυτοί, όχι εσείς, όχι η Κυβέρνηση, όχι το Κοινοβούλιο.*
 Ευχαριστώ, κύριε Πρόεδρε.
*ΠΡΟΕΔΡΕΥΩΝ (Ευάγγελος Αργύρης):* Ο Υπουργός Μεταφορών, Υποδομών και Δικτύων έχει το λόγο, για δέκα λεπτά.
*ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ ΡΕΠΠΑΣ (Υπουργός Υποδομών, Μεταφορών και Δικτύων):* Κύριε Πρόεδρε,κυρίες  και κύριοι συνάδελφοι, άκουσα με ιδιαίτερη προσοχή όσους έλαβαν το λόγο  και θέλω να τους ευχαριστήσω για τη συνεισφορά τους.
 Ευθύς εξαρχής δηλώνω ότι το νομοσχέδιο  αυτό διατηρεί ρυθμίσεις, οι οποίες θεωρούμε ότι είναι οι σωστές  ρυθμίσεις για το αντικείμενο το οποίο ρυθμίζουν.
 Σε άλλες περιπτώσεις αναφέρθηκα στο  μεταβατικό χαρακτήρα που έχουν κάποιες ρυθμίσεις αυτού του νομοσχεδίου  εν όψει νέας πρωτοβουλίας που πρόκειται να αναλάβουμε για το αντίστοιχο  θέμα και βεβαίως υπάρχουν και περιπτώσεις όπου προτάσεις που  διατυπώθηκαν θεωρούμε ότι είναι λογικές, είναι σωστές και πρέπει να  υιοθετηθούν.
 Ευθύς εξ αρχής θέλω να αναφερθώ και πάλι  στον Πρόεδρο κ. Κακλαμάνη, ο οποίος  γνωρίζω πόσο μεγάλη ευαισθησία  έχει για τα θέματα εκπαίδευσης, ιδίως εκπαίδευσης εκείνων των ανθρώπων  που δεν είχαν την άνεση την οικονομική να διατρέξουν όλες τις βαθμίδες  της εκπαίδευσης στα χρόνια της νιότης τους.
 Κύριε Πρόεδρε, οι νομοτεχνικές  βελτιώσεις που καταθέσαμε χθες -μεταξύ των άλλων η υπ' αριθμόν 6, η υπ'  αριθμόν 7- αναφέρονται ακριβώς στην αλλαγή τη νομοτεχνική, τη βελτιωτική  σύμφωνα με την οποία οι λέξεις *«τεχνολόγοι εφαρμογών» αντικαθίστανται από τη λέξη «μηχανικός».* Έχει γίνει αυτό, έγινε χθες.
*ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ ΚΑΚΛΑΜΑΝΗΣ:* Μπράβο!
*ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ ΡΕΠΠΑΣ (Υπουργός Υποδομών, Μεταφορών και Δικτύων):* Όσον  αφορά το άλλο θέμα που θέσατε, στις υπηρεσίες τις οποίες αναφερόμαστε,  επειδή έχουν εξειδικευμένο αντικείμενο, είναι βέβαιο ότι θα αναζητηθούν  προϊστάμενοι αυτών των υπηρεσιακών μονάδων, οι οποίοι είτε επειδή είναι  συγκοινωνιολόγοι, είτε επειδή έχουν μια εξειδικευμένη γνώση ή τριβή με  το θέμα αυτό, είναι προτιμητέοι. Αλλά βεβαίως συμφωνούμε απολύτως και  είναι κάτι το οποίο θα το αντιμετωπίσουμε –αυτήν την ώρα είναι λίγο  δύσκολο, θα το κάνουμε όμως- με κάθε τρόπο, ο οποίος είναι σύμφωνος με  τα θέσμια της Βουλής, ώστε να μην αποκλείσουμε αυτούς που είναι  ισότιμοι, όπως σωστά θέσατε το θέμα, με εκείνους οι οποίοι τώρα αυτοί  και μόνο αναφέρονται ως οι επιλεγόμενοι.

----------

